# Astronomy or Astrology?



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 25, 2012)

_"At the heart of science is an essential balance between two seemingly contradictory attitudes -an openness to new ideas, no matter how bizarre or counterintuitive 
they may be, and the most ruthless skeptical scrutiny of all ideas, old and new. This is how deep truths are winnowed from deep nonsense." 
_
- Carl Sagan


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 25, 2012)

_Long before the building of King Solomon's Temple_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 25, 2012)

_"Understand, therefore, concerning astrology that it knows the whole nature, wisdom, and science of the stars."_


- Paracelsus


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 25, 2012)

_The proper end of all learning is to discover Cause. _


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 25, 2012)

_Earth is the last stage of this descent into matter _


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

What's more, I was prepared to find out


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_Masonry must not shut itself away from the creative genius_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_the dissolution of the world.__
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

[FONT='times new roman', Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]_If you want me, I'll be in the bar._


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_ the world in the form of a globe_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

the equator and ecliptic


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

below the earth’s cortex


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

Everything returns to its original point of departure.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

Taurus, the bull


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_the empty hourglass_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_figure of the universe_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_necessary avocations_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_sun worship_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_daily course_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_what date no one knows_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

reading the future


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_symbolized by the sun_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_ great importance_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_particular associations_


----------



## widows son (Nov 26, 2012)

Some cool quotes brother.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_relations to each other_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

supra


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 26, 2012)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> From _Stellar Theology and Masonic Astronomy_ by Robert Hewitt Brown:
> 
> 
> _"Long before the building of King Solomon's Temple, masons were known as the "Sons of Light". _
> ...



Untill I saw Widows son on here I was afrade you were just talking to your self....LoL.....

The way I see Astrology is a way human beings try interpreting and make since of Astronomy. So as Alcomy and Chemistery.....


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

a few references


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

Vox Clamantis is Deserto


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

I was too quick to reply


----------



## widows son (Nov 26, 2012)

They say someone who talks to them self is crazy. I think they just have a lot to think about.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_hidden knowledge_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

It comes as no surprise


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_Nature is not found_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_The mental activities of man_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are looking to find the key to the Universe, I have some bad news and good news.  

The bad news is, there is no key to the Universe.  

The good news is, it has been left unlocked.


----------



## widows son (Nov 26, 2012)

True say. The secret is that they're in plain sight. One just needs to labor to see the light


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_two pillars_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_the secret of Masonry_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_Primitive people _


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

_these the ordinary_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 26, 2012)

It's interesting to see which topics get a response on this site and which don't.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 27, 2012)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> It's interesting to see which topics get a response on this site and which don't.




Yes it is.

One reason may be folks would rather be fed than have to feed themselves.
Another may be they simply don't want to discuss in the manner a topic is presented.
Some have set beliefs and fear an argument instead of reasonable discussion.
Some just don't want to talk at all.

Just don't take offence. 

Keep putting it out there.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 27, 2012)

cog41 said:


> Just don't take offence.
> 
> Keep putting it out there.



 "shoot-till-you-win"


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 27, 2012)

Sometimes to get a discussion going you might try posing a question. When I originally looked at this thread I just thought it was a series of quotes and nothing more.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 27, 2012)

what question, or questions, would you suggest


----------



## widows son (Nov 27, 2012)

To he honest is rather feed myself. But there's a lot of posts here and everyone of them has a myriad of questions that could be asked,, all of these posts are quotes from other men studying this field, who are all influential in our Masonic lives. I see them as something to ponder on. I've saved all of them for reading in the future ( in case this thread becomes closed) so godfrey keep it up brother, there is someone here who enjoys what your doing, even though one may not respond, it doesn't mean nothing is being absorbed.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 27, 2012)

Missouri Lodge of Research


----------



## widows son (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe they weren't aware of the nature of the earth. They didn't know anything about the geosphere, and thought there was an opening in the poles. I think it's no different than masons trying to locate Atlantis, which despite thousands of years looking, still haven't found anything. This hollow earth nonsense has been resurfacing again, and of course is proven wrong by that fact that we know what's inside of the earth. If it was hollow, there wouldn't be a core, which in turn earth would be without a magnetic field, and some will say " well Jupiter doesn't have a solid core and is technically "hollow" and it has a magnetic field" but that's due to Jupiter being a gas giant and about a third of they way down into jupiter the hydrogen becomes compressed and metallic, and due to the fast rotation creates a magnetic field. As far as Atlantis is concerned, IMO it's an allegory, the perfect model of a society. If there's any actuality to Atlantis, I think if it is anywhere, it's north America. There is evidence that the Greeks and Egyptians travelled to the new world   1000's of years before the Europeans. There is proof in some mummies who have traces of tobacco and cocaine in their systems, which in the ancient Mayan and Aztecs used in religious ceremonies ( kinda reminds me of DMT in acacia you've mentioned before). Some more evidence is that you don't even need to cross the oceans, one just need to sail along the coastlines. Out of gibraltar one can sail up, hugging the coast of portugal, and Spain, all the way up to Britain, still not losing sight of coastline, on to Greenland and south to Newfoundland and the rest of the new world. It's not impossible to do. This is touched on in Uriel's machine, by Christopher night and Robert lomas, who wrote the Hiram key series, and also other scholars have studied and somewhat proven this.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 27, 2012)

I was being facetious


----------



## widows son (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol sorry for the misinterpretation. The sea people are the ones who invaded Egypt and are still unknown? If so that's a great hypothesis, it would make sense. I believe in the few writing of  them by the Egyptians, they mention their attire which sounds to resemble those who lived in the Greek islands. Interesting.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 27, 2012)

attributed to Solomon


----------



## widows son (Nov 27, 2012)

Well the Phoenicians were quite advanced, you can sort of see why. They were close to a major the trade route to Asia, I could imagine Tyre as a multicultural metropolis. I'm sure they gained a lot of k owl edge because of that.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

widows son said:


> Well the Phoenicians were quite advanced, you can sort of see why. They were close to a major the trade route to Asia, I could imagine Tyre as a multicultural metropolis. I'm sure they gained a lot of k owl edge because of that.



They cornered the market


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

I have heard the theory that the Minoans were the Sea People. To me it is quite plausible. I have been to the ruins of Knossos a couple of times and they are quite impressive. That had some of the comforts we enjoy today back then, like plumbed water into the dwellings and indoor bathrooms. When did we get that here in America? Some people like to think of the ancient cultures as primitive because they did not have the level of technology that we have today. To me we need to give them more credit for their technology. 



Godfrey Daniel said:


> I was being facetious with the Hollow Earth thing.  Guess I'll have to start using the :001_rolleyes: guys.



I kind of figured that. What is surprising is the number of people that subscribe to that theory along with the Flat Earth.

Back to the original topic here though. I have always been a big astronomy buff. I never really got the astrology thing though. There are a ton of interesting theories out there right now and I love reading about them. Right now I am reading a paper on faster-than-light travel. I will find the link that I originally was looking at. It does sound like a possibility and NASA has given the green light to further study.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

new form of matter


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

locate it online


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is the link I was referring to. http://io9.com/5963263/how-nasa-wil...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582

It is interesting to say the least. Last night on The Universe they were doing a show on M-Theory. It seems to be far-fetched at first but when you really look at it it does seem to marry General Relativity and Quantum Physics pretty good.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

dumplings


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

I was thinking that the FTL particle actually tuned out to be a no-go. A mistake in measurements or something along those lines I think. They may have discovered the Higgs Boson though. I guess they are still trying to reproduce the results right now or something. I haven't seen a paper on it yet. I will be waiting for it though. 

I will have to try to find that book. I can always stand a little more reading.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

headlights


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

That question still troubles me and not only what happens when you turn the lights on, but also how do you get a car to go that fast?


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

outdrag a Chevrolet


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Isn't it when one travels further out in space they are going further back in time? Like a star who's light is millions of light years away and is
Probably long gone, but only now are we receiving the light?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the article is referring to FTL travel. Although time would be affected. To get all sciencey and nerdy here is this to ponder:

Clocks which are far from massive bodies (or at higher gravitational potentials) run faster, and clocks close to massive bodies (or at lower gravitational potentials) run slower. This is because gravitational time dilation is manifested in accelerated frames of reference or, by virtue of the equivalence principle, in the gravitational field of massive objects.
It can also be manifested by any other kind of accelerating reference frame such as an accelerating dragster or space shuttle. Spinning objects such as merry-go-rounds and ferris wheels are subjected to gravitational time dilation as a consequence of centripetal acceleration.
This is supported by the general theory of relativity due to the equivalence principle that states that all accelerated reference frames are physically equivalent to a gravitational field of the same strength. For example, a person standing on the surface of the Earth experiences exactly the same effect as a person standing in a space ship accelerating at 9.8 m/sec2 (that is, generating a force of 9.8 N/kg, equal to the gravitational field strength of Earth at its surface). According to general relativity, inertial mass and gravitational mass are the same. Not all gravitational fields are "curved" or "spherical"; some are flat as in the case of an accelerating dragster or spacecraft. Any kind of g-load contributes to gravitational time dilation.
In an accelerated box, the equation with respect to an arbitrary base observer where _*T[SUB]d[/SUB]=e[SUP]gh/c[/SUP]*[SUP](squared)[/SUP]_ , where
_*T[SUB]d[/SUB]*_ is the total time dilation at a distant position,
_*g*_ is the acceleration of the box as measured by the base observer,
_*h*_ is the "vertical" distance between the observers and
_*c*_ is the speed of light
When _*gh*_ is much smaller than _*c[SUP]2[/SUP]*_ , the linear "weak field" approximation _*T**[SUB]d[/SUB]=1+gh/c[SUP]2 [/SUP]*_may also be used.
On a rotating disk when the base observer is located at the center of the disk and co-rotating with it (which makes their view of spacetime non-inertial), the equation is _*T[SUB]d [/SUB]*_is equal to the square root of _*1-r[SUP]2[/SUP]w[SUP]2[/SUP]/c[SUP]2[/SUP]*_ , where
_*r *_is the distance from the center of the disk (which is the location of the base observer), and
_*w *_is the angular velocity of the disk.
(It is no accident that in an inertial frame of reference this becomes the familiar velocity time dilation (the square root of *1-v[SUP]2[/SUP]/c[SUP]2[/SUP]*​)  ).

According to General Relativity, gravitational time dilation is copresent with the existence of an accelerated reference frame.


The speed of light in a locale is always equal to c according to the observer who is there. The stationary observer's perspective corresponds to the local proper time. Every infinitesimal region of space time may have its own proper time that corresponds to the gravitational time dilation there, where electromagnetic radiation and matter may be equally affected, since they are made of the same essence* (as shown in many tests involving the famous equation _E=mc2_). Such regions are significant whether or not they are occupied by an observer. A time delay is measured for signals that bend near the Sun, headed towards Venus, and bounce back to Earth along a more or less similar path. There is no violation of the speed of light in this sense, as long as an observer is forced to observe only the photons which intercept the observing faculties and not the ones that go passing by in the depths of more (or even less) gravitational time dilation.


If a distant observer is able to track the light in a remote, distant locale which intercepts a time dilated observer nearer to a more massive body, he sees that both the distant light and that distant time dilated observer have a slower proper time clock than other light which is coming nearby him, which intercepts him, at _c_, like all other light he really can observe. When the other, distant light intercepts the distant observer, it will come at c from the distant observer's perspective.

Also you can look up the Hafele-Keating experiment. To see the effects on time by traveling on a commercial airliner.


*http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/relativ/blahol.html#c2


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's going back in time in the same sense that cutting into a tree and looking the rings is going back in time I'd say. Considering every time you look up at the stars you are seeing something as it was eons ago, not as it is presently; you time travel with every nighttime stroll, hah. Kinda makes you feel special!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

widows son said:


> Isn't it when one travels further out in space they are going further back in time? Like a star who's light is millions of light years away and is
> Probably long gone, but only now are we receiving the light?




The reason for that is when referring to light-years they are used as a distance measurement not time. For instance, the Andromeda Galaxy is 2.5 million light-years away so when we look at it today we are seeing it as it was 2.5 million years ago because it has taken that long for the light to traverse across space. Also when you look at the Sun you are seeing it as it was 8 minutes ago. If you want to know what it looks like at this very moment wait 8 minutes and you will see it. If you were in orbit around the Sun you would see it in real time because the light doesn't have to travel as far.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow.  

You need to keep in mind, you're talking to a guy who thought red-shift and blue-shift had something to do with politics.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I guess in some cases it does.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 28, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> That question still troubles me and not only what happens when you turn the lights on, but also how do you get a car to go that fast?



You two guy's are great.  I thought I was the only one that had thoughts like this.............


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Can we agree


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is Einstein's take on the question:

_``If I pursue a beam of light with the velocity c (velocity of light in a vacuum), I should observe such a beam of light as a spatially oscillatory electromagnetic field at rest.  However, there seems to be no such thing, whether on the basis of experience or according to Maxwell's equations.  From the very beginning it appeared to me intuitively clear that, judged from the standpoint of such an observer, everything would have to happen according to the same laws as for an observer who, relative to the earth, was at rest.  For how, otherwise, should the first observer know, i.e., be able to determine, that he is in a state of fast uniform motion?  One sees that in this paradox the germ of the special relativity theory is already contained.  Today everyone knows, of course, that all attempts to clarify this paradox satisfactorily were condemned to failure as long as the axiom of the absolute character of time, viz., of a simultaneous, unrecognizedly was anchored in the unconscious.  Clearly to recognize this axiom and its arbitrary character really implies already the solution to the problem.''_


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Layman's terms? Lol sorry not good with physics lingo.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2012)

"Light always goes at the same speed no matter how fast you go.  Events that are simultaneous in one reference frame will happen at different times in another that has a velocity relative to the first.  Space and time cannot be taken as absolute."

The Einstein quote and this were found here:
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SpeedOfLight/headlights.html

Some good, baffling questions and equally baffling answers can be found there. It is a good resource for some common physics questions.


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Thx for the light bro.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

This book was my intro to relativity and is still on my bookshelf among other physics books. Here is a linked excerpt that explains in very laymans terms special relativity: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/einsteins-special-relativity.html


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you in physics or just an enthusiast?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

Enthusiast mostly. I was a math major in college so some of it was of interest to me, but not much, hah.


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool. When I look back I wish I had gone to School for archeology. I love reading about it, and find it fascinating that a pottery shard can tell the story of a civilization long gone to time.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Bro. WS, we've pretty much covered Arithmetic, Geometry, and Astronomy.  You're the musician.  The ball is in your court.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Speaking of archaeology . . .


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Well first just know that I play music, but I can't read it. I learned by ear, as well as taught myself all the cords and scales. but another brother mentioned he builds guitars and he said the best sounding instruments are the ones made with the phi ratio, which he uses in making his instruments. But as far as my own research goes, sound frequencies most notably ones inaudible ones can produce certain effects on our brains. Also the field of cymatics shows how sound possibly had an effect on the creation of the universe. Theres a YouTube video of a man named Hans Jenny, describing cymatics, and he believes that when God spoke in genesis it was actually this. If your not familiar of cymatics this is what wikipedia defines it as: Cymatics (from Greek: κῦμα "wave") is the study of visible sound and vibration, a subset of modal phenomena. Typically the surface of a plate, diaphragm, or membrane is vibrated, and regions of maximum and minimum displacement are made visible in a thin coating of particles, paste, or liquid.[1] Different patterns emerge in the excitatory medium depending on the geometry of the plate and the driving frequency. Check this video out, it's quite the watch. Music also has a fractal number value as well, check this site out. reglos.de/musinum. a basic overview of how. But I'm certain that when we hear about music of the spheres, it's a reference to the vibrational frequencies of a body of mass in a vacuum. I'm still reading on this particular subject, so any info you guys have to share, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

That's all I'll say here.


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol. Same reason why there was millions of hits for "charle bit me"...boredom


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

It IS pretty catchy.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

1000th post


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol, happy 1k!


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha thx


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol no I don't think it reached 840,000,000


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it live or is it Memorex?


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

Does that have something to
Do with the magnetic field


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 28, 2012)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> The walls of Jericho.  Is it live or is it Memorex?  Tesla's earthquake machine (I can see it now Arnold, starring in : "The Oscillator").  Genesis I: 1-3.
> 
> So, you are suggesting that the "music of the spheres" is something akin to the Schumann Resonance?  We're going to need Brother Heilman to weigh in on this.
> 
> ...


Funny y'all go to freq.  I have been looking in to a so-called myth called Die Glocke I think it had counter rotating rings of murcury that was propeled by the modulation of a lazer striking the murcury.  but thats just other odd thoughts i have.


----------



## widows son (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll have to look that up. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

propulsion


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

degree work


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I have very little musical experience or knowledge to speak of. I do know Schumann Resonance occurs at extremely low frequencies (ELF) from around 3 Hz to some where around the high 50 Hz mark or it could be the low 60 Hz mark. From I remember it happens because the Earth and it's atmosphere act as a waveguide. They have been used to track lightning events around the globe since lightning seems to be the primary source. It is interesting to note that Tesla did make some observations of a "global electromagnetic resonance" in the late 19th century.

In case you don't know what a waveguide is here is the wikipedia entry on them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waveguide_(electromagnetism) 

I got to be real familiar with them working on radars.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

That might explain a great deal.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> "The Bell". I didn't recognize the name, but after checking, have seen drawings of the craft in emails. The alleged propulsion system I hadn't heard of previously. What a concept.
> 
> Odd thoughts? My immediate thought was a Glock. Like a 9mm. Then, I sequed into "dance", and wound up here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX9MheXfEe4



Well music is what made that come to my mind was that I have been studying such devices for about 3 years and most have been dismissed as nothing real is because it takes perast chanting, singing or playing an insterment around these devices. And jerico is one of those times the Nazi link is the Black Sun socity and how the Nazi were bring Sciance and Mystisiam together. which is like Astronomy and Astrology?


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> Well I have very little musical experience or knowledge to speak of. I do know Schumann Resonance occurs at extremely low frequencies (ELF) from around 3 Hz to some where around the high 50 Hz mark or it could be the low 60 Hz mark. From I remember it happens because the Earth and it's atmosphere act as a waveguide. They have been used to track lightning events around the globe since lightning seems to be the primary source. It is interesting to note that Tesla did make some observations of a "global electromagnetic resonance" in the late 19th century.
> 
> In case you don't know what a waveguide is here is the wikipedia entry on them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waveguide_(electromagnetism)
> 
> I got to be real familiar with them working on radars.



I have been looking at the human voice or instrments for about 300hz to 4khz.  I am doing mesurments of the older chances using a HP4931A.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

little or nothing


----------



## widows son (Nov 29, 2012)

I've also come across some info on hz. In the 30's and 40's and earlier musicians would tune their instruments to 432hz. But now for some reason instruments are tuned to 440hz. When tuned to 432hz, the notes resonate slower, where 440hz  are much faster. I'm not exactly sure why this was changed. I know for sure when hitler took power he changed it to 440hz. Perhaps 432hz has an effect of us?


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

Godfrey Daniel said:


> In my opinion, absolutely. And even further out on the esoteric end of the scale, Science and Ceremonial Magic (or is it Magik?). Just a matter of degree, I suppose.
> 
> Your investigation into chants is intriguing, and as far as this discussion is concerned, imo, right on the money. Again, there are aspects that I won't mention here, but it may not be as important _what_ is being said as _how_ it is being said. And more importantly, how it is being received.
> 
> Pythagoras believed music could heal. Most who listened to Gregorian chants couldn't understand Latin, so it had little or nothing to do with lyrics. Simply "mood music"?




Yes it is the wave form and not the words and there tranlastion.  That is why I am using the HP TIMS and a audio spectrum analizer (also HP).  I have also found that a digital spectrum misses some spikes in chants that an audio spectrum catches.  Old equpment is good sometimes untill they break.  Also most of these thing are coverd with gold which is a Diamagnetism meteral.    ?????  I think I am getting to deep in my onw thoughts sorry.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

widows son said:


> I've also come across some info on hz. In the 30's and 40's and earlier musicians would tune their instruments to 432hz. But now for some reason instruments are tuned to 440hz. When tuned to 432hz, the notes resonate slower, where 440hz are much faster. I'm not exactly sure why this was changed. I know for sure when hitler took power he changed it to 440hz. Perhaps 432hz has an effect of us?



An A# by ear most people will say is the 432hz and not a 440hz and it is probaly because of the lengths of the stereocilia in the cochlea.  which all comes down to the sacred geomeotry.  The stereocilia are like diapole antenia and have a chemical electrical value based on the transmited tone.  We can now measure the lengiths of the stereocilia in the ear and prove this.


----------



## widows son (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you reference that? I'd like to look into it further.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

widows son said:


> Can you reference that? I'd like to look into it further.


 I will look for it in my notes I was resurching it a while back because of an ancient alieins epasode that talked about the the walls of Jarico. That epeasode lead me to Freq's and harmonics in the natural world (scarid geomerty) and then to the human body (ear). Without looking at my notes I think I found it in the Libarary of "NASA Tech Breifs" at http://www.techbriefs.com/tech-briefs. I have stacks and stacks of notes. I am more right brained and don't file thing logicly to others.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

I am sorry WS I will look for it you may not be able to all the breifs because you will be comning for a fourn IP address.  I will then need to make sure how the document is marked before transmitting it.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

No worries.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

I was just advized that I shall not transfer any data for this web site without being able to verefy your citisionship.  If I tell you about the high level information in genral and you gain access from them the Liablity is on NASA and not me.


----------



## widows son (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm a canadian. If this is classified info, wouldn't it be off limits to Americans as well?


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

widows son said:


> I'm a canadian. If this is classified info, wouldn't it be off limits to Americans as well?



I have no way to Vett that you are a Canadian.  It is free to get a login and they will do the vetting and take the liablity of that from me.  My lawyer told me this is the way I should handle this.  When I looked at the file it was restricked from some countries so a vetting must take place.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 29, 2012)

It may be restricted by country, you know like TV shows and such are. If it is on the internet for all to see coming from a gov't computer then it isn't classified. All classified info the gov't uses is through a network they call SIPRNET.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

Brent Heilman said:


> It may be restricted by country, you know like TV shows and such are. If it is on the internet for all to see coming from a gov't computer then it isn't classified. All classified info the gov't uses is through a network they call SIPRNET.



On each of the documents it has disclosure statment.  I was told that I should not diseminate any information with those statments on them since I have attasted I would not.  I beleive all NASA documents comes under commerce tarif for technology transfers.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry y'all what ever my lawyer tells me to do I do it.  Anyone can get a login and I think everyone should.  NASA Tech breifs are papers that have to be published because government money was used to do the R&D.


----------



## widows son (Nov 29, 2012)

No worries bro. Varnell I'm sure I can find it somewhere on the net


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

widows son said:


> No worries bro. Varnell I'm sure I can find it somewhere on the net



Thanks but I did find out that my Lawyer is looking over my sholder at the meeting and now I need to watch that.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 29, 2012)

What I can tell you without sending a document radio antenna's lengths are based on wave (Freq.) lengths or harmonics there of.  Stereocilia do the same thing for sounds and the paper talks about that.  This site will get you started in your research.  http://www.jneurosci.org/content/29/48/15083.short


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

masked ball


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

Interesting, but not surprising


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

Knowledge.  Understanding.  Wisdom.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

_reconsider and re-evaluate _


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 29, 2012)

_Sophism_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 30, 2012)

An alpha


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 30, 2012)

_man lived_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Nov 30, 2012)

_while for the most part they know nothing_


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Dec 3, 2012)

same information


----------

